#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-03-17
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/17/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<Guest62282> please send me the wifi driver hp compaq 6730s . becuse wifi is not working in it
<Guest62282> ?
<Guest62282> ?
<Guest62282> ?
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-03-22
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/22/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<Fred-zo> no html5 yet
<Fred-zo> I am trying to get Aqualung music player running on Ubuntu
